# White bits in my dog's poop.



## Ordnas (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi there.

I recently stumbled across these forums whilst looking to change my dogs dry mix food to something better.

I have a Staffie Mix who was on Pedigree dry complete and slowly changed her over to Skinners Duck & Rice.

Since the change over I am now seeing white bits in her stools. They don't seem to be moving and are different sizes. 

She has been treated with advocate recently and was wormed about 4 to 5 months ago.

Any ideas what the white bits might be? She is in good health and is showing no signs of illness.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ordnas said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I recently stumbled across these forums whilst looking to change my dogs dry mix food to something better.
> 
> ...


Any clues


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Do they look like grains of rice? If so they could be tapeworm eggs. I would try worming her first to see if it clears it. Advocate doesn't treat tapeworm.
If she still has white bits following worming then it may be undigested food.


----------



## Ordnas (Aug 10, 2012)

OllieBob said:


> Do they look like grains of rice? If so they could be tapeworm eggs. I would try worming her first to see if it clears it. Advocate doesn't treat tapeworm.
> If she still has white bits following worming then it may be undigested food.


Thanks OllieBob. I will get a worming tablet from the vets and see if that does the trick... I was thinking undigested food too because it seemed to start when we changed her food over, but also thought it may just be coincidence.

If it is her food (skinners duck & rice), where would the white bits come from? I know it has a large amount of rice in the ingredients, but the food is dark brown kibble. We haven't changed her treats so I can't see it being those.

Thankyou.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Sometimes the kibble may not have mixed properly during the manufacturing process so the odd bit of whole rice may get through. I doubt if this is the case if there is more than the odd bit though, more likely to be worm eggs, they are quite common. May also be worth checking for fleas too as they are a cause of tapeworm.


----------



## Ordnas (Aug 10, 2012)

OllieBob said:


> Sometimes the kibble may not have mixed properly during the manufacturing process so the odd bit of whole rice may get through. I doubt if this is the case if there is more than the odd bit though, more likely to be worm eggs, they are quite common. May also be worth checking for fleas too as they are a cause of tapeworm.


Can't see any signs of fleas as she has very short white fur and was treated with advocate the other day.

Hopefully a worming tablet will do the trick. I will let you know how I get on 

Thanks again.


----------

